# This is so sad to see happening



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

We need to cleanup our act in this world. 
MIDWAY - a film by Chris Jordan
WARNING :This is very frank and graphic and may be upsetting to some people.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

This is sad


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

should have gave a better warning about watching this, instantly depressing to see , made my stomach turn a lil too. Hate to think what the world is going to be like 50 years from now if we do not change our ways.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The world just might end in 50 years for all we know...in my views if we don't change our ways or have a technological breakthrough my children (as in when I have them in say 10-20 years) just might be the last generation. A very depressing video...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Warning added to this video..............


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel that we all have to ownership and responsibility for this evolving, and growing global problem of "trash" and "garbage". We must all try and do our own bit. Cleaning up after ourselves, recycle, re-use or re-purpose as much as we can. Beyond this we all share a duty to try and educate and inform others on the impact of our wasteful ways. Working on the waterfront I can only stress to you to be very careful with plastics especially near the ocean! Make sure garbage and recycling hits the recycle bin or the garbage. Laurie even though this video was hard for people to watch I think it has a profound impact on the way people feel about recycling and plastics.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately in my experience, many countries, particularly third world treat their oceans as huge dumps. There was a BBC challenge entry a few years ago in Vanuatu where the peace corp was collecting batteries found in the ocean surrounding. The children would be paid by the pound and were sold rechargeable batteries. They set up a charging station and saved people a lot of money. Unfortunately they did not win the challenge but it was a great effort, but frightening to see the huge quantities of batteries they were finding. Their concern was poisoning the fish with the old batteries of course but a similar problem. To many the oceans are a big dumping ground, out of sight out of mind. Thanks for the link Laurie, rough to watch but moving.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

We should buy a 10 million gallon tank and fill it with freshwater so that when it happens our fish hobby can still carry on.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

No, I have not seen the video. All the negative feed back in this post made me too afraid to watch the video.



waynet said:


> We should buy a 10 million gallon tank and fill it with freshwater so that when it happens our fish hobby can still carry on.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

wow... impacting.... just spent the last little while crying... :'(


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Plastic is definetly a huge problem. When I was in Japan,swimming in a cove a ended up swimming into a large mass of floating plastic. After typhoons all sorts of garbage gets washed out into the ocean.Winds also carry bags and other light garbage.This video is touching any should be seen by all.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Google the Great Pacific garbage patch. 
I've heard estimates that it is twice the size of texas.
There's also one in the North Atlantic.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember as a kid being astonished that the city of New York had huge barges, that'd just dump their garbage into the ocean (I wasn't a sophisticated cut your pop can's plastic rings kid either, but even then I thought that was really "MESSED" up).

Disgusting.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

There are huge dead zones out in the ocean where the water is oxygen depleted. The culprit is the huge hog farms (may be other causes) where the efluent ends up in the river then out to sea. I believe this is mainly in the American south east but probably happens elsewhere.

Unfortunately there appears only one solution at the moment.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! the human race needs to smarten up and change their ways!! in regards to a lot of things not just garbage.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, I thought IceBlue meant a "Life after People" sort of solution.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

People need to see that, garbage patch in the ocean doesn't mean a thing to most.

Why doesn't somebody start an IPO for a recycling company with a big boat, and go clean that crap up!

PS, I was lucky enough to stop over on Midway in Jan 1998, that is a tiny island with a LOT of albatross birds on it.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw a video of the British navy dumping hundreds of barrels of toxic waste into the ocean back in the sixties... the barrels should be corroding open right about now. Don't know if we can blame the 3rd world for all this. After all, US companies still sell DDT to Asian countries; so, while it's banned here, it still comes back to us on our jasmine tea. And we sell ship loads of electronic waste to places like India for processing. A lot of that ends up in the ocean.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently all sewage in Victoria goes into the ocean untreated. I heard today the feds are offering to pay 1/3 the cost of building a treatment plant. It can't be built soon enough.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Currently all sewage in Victoria goes into the ocean untreated. I heard today the feds are offering to pay 1/3 the cost of building a treatment plant. It can't be built soon enough.


Yep, apparently there's a huge pipe that goes out like a mile into the ocean and all the sewage just drifts away. I heard about that as a kid and thought that was absolutely disgusting, and am embarrassed as a Canadian for allowing this to be okay. California gets some of this nice treat from time to time.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Not only does the electronic waste end up in the ocean, large ships that are illegal to demolish here due to the extreme toxic hazards on them are sent there to be demolished on their beaches with no safety and atleast a death a day. Petty dusguisting what happens but everyone thinks their hands are clean despite indirectly supporting the dumping, waste and impacts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

effox said:


> Yep, apparently there's a huge pipe that goes out like a mile into the ocean and all the sewage just drifts away. I heard about that as a kid and thought that was absolutely disgusting, and am embarrassed as a Canadian for allowing this to be okay. California gets some of this nice treat from time to time.


The crab there must taste wondeful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Makes me wish I was born 300 years ago so I don't have to see this…..on the other hand, I'm happy I won't be here in 100 years just because I don't want to see what will happened to nature and all animals. How can humans say they are on the top of the food chain?


----------

